# help classify my tank



## st.aug01 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi I'm new to this can you all help me with info on my fish in my tank...





































Here's my fish can you all help tell me what kind I have...


----------



## johnhicks1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I see two kennyi, two yellow labs and two aratus and two yellow tail acei.


----------



## st.aug01 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks allot are these considered some good cichlids


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Melanochromis auratus and Maylandia lombardoi are considered two of the more aggressive mbuna around, often being trouble makers. What are the dimensions of your aquarium?


----------



## st.aug01 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon


----------



## st.aug01 (Jan 29, 2014)

Can anybody identify these 2 fish


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The last Two Fish Are Both Metriaclima Zebra Types. They Could Both Be Estherae (An Albino And An OB, Or Orange Blotch), But There Are Quite A Few That Can Have These Coloration Types.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

For best success in a 55 gallon tank, pick 3 species and get 8 of each, as juveniles. Rehome the extra males as they mature to end up with 1 male and 3-5 females of each species. That many species in a 55 will lead to aggression, and hybridizing of the fish.


----------



## st.aug01 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Florida girl...I like my yellow tails but can't tell if males or female's because females carry dummy spots on the anal fin. What size tank would be good for a community cichlid tank


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

st.aug01 said:


> Thanks Florida girl...I like my yellow tails but can't tell if males or female's because females carry dummy spots on the anal fin. What size tank would be good for a community cichlid tank


I'm not sure what you mean by "community", but it's best to do an all male tanks or breeding groups. The size of the tank dictates what you can have.

Yellow Tail Acei are one of the few species that may do well in a group of 1/3. 2/2, 3/2, etc. They like to school, so sometimes more males will play nice.


----------

